# attaching circular blade to weedeater



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a Echo srm 230 weedeater and am trying to attach a circular saw blade to cut heavy brush. The owners manual I downloaded online has a picture of a totally different head attachment. The kits I have seen for this model online for blade attachment are about $60 and have the blade (which i already have) I don't know how to get head attachment off and see if there is a way to buy a couple of parts to attach blade. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that model has left handed threads, so turn the head clock wise to remove. Also, if that head hasn't been removed it will be tight. Put a dab of anti-sieze on it when you put it back together. 

You will need a special nut and washer to attache the blade. The parts will be available from an Echo dealer.

Be careful, those blades can hang up and kick back. If you are a righty(operating it with the machine on your right) make sure no one approaches you on your right side. I saw a guy almost get scalped. In fact, if the dude had been average height, like maybe 5' 10", he would have been getting a bunch of stitches, or worse.


----------

